# Oh, I cannot wait for lambs!! Post #7, LAMB PICTURES!



## secuono (Mar 2, 2013)

Compared to their girths this month with last year's this month, it looks like one triplet and two twins. But one is a lamb ewe, so maybe just 2 twins and a single or idk. But if they have more girls, I would be very happy. My rams sold very well, but _everyone_ wanted ewes. I only had one born, so she was 100% off limits. 


I am SO excited! I cannot wait for lambs, I just love them. Both my finance and I agree, these sheep are perfect for us. We only feed, supplement, in late winter. I'm thinking we could easily have a healthy flock of 20 adults with some land management or 10-15 without any. They are very sweet, challenge nothing and so fun and easy to care for. Best critter I have gotten, hands down. I would get them every time if I had to repeat my life and choices. No regret or anything. Other's need special care or waste money on caging and this and that. But these sheep, wonderful. 


LAMBS!!! Based on last year's laming months, late March and early April.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Mar 3, 2013)

I wish you the best for your lambing season Secuono! I agree, sheep are the BEST! I just love them, too.  

And of course, we'll be anxiously awaiting your pictures of your cute lambs!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Mar 3, 2013)

Me too me too me too!!  I need sheeplet pictures. We only have 1 ewe and I'm hoping she's bred and we'll have baby sheepies bouncing around. Until then... Pictures!


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 3, 2013)

Yay for lambies soon  We also have no regrets on deciding to get into sheep...just love them!


----------



## EllieMay (Mar 4, 2013)

secuono said:
			
		

> . . .  Both my finance and I agree, these sheep are perfect for us. We only feed, supplement, in late winter. I'm thinking we could easily have a healthy flock of 20 adults with some land management or 10-15 without any. They are very sweet, challenge nothing and so fun and easy to care for. Best critter I have gotten, hands down. I would get them every time if I had to repeat my life and choices. No regret or anything. Other's need special care or waste money on caging and this and that. But these sheep, wonderful.


*x2* 

Hopefully, you'll get all twins and triplets!!  

Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## secuono (Mar 5, 2013)

No lambs yet, but new pics of them from today.


----------



## secuono (Mar 9, 2013)

A white boy lamb was born this morning, what a surprise!!


----------



## doxiemoxie (Mar 14, 2013)

Congrats! Was this adorable little ramling from your lamb ewe?  How is that little coat working out?   I am still 3 weeks wait for mine....


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Mar 14, 2013)

Oh that is precious <3 Love your pasture too. And the horses. Ours is completely filled with snow, and the horses are still invisible. Dang invisible horses...
Makes me wish I had sheepies, I love the taste of lamb <3 And their adorable!


----------



## EllieMay (Mar 14, 2013)

OH! So cute!
Congratulations on your baby lamb!!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Mar 14, 2013)

Congratuations! You finally got your lambies!  Pictures are great


----------

